# Problem installing Napoleon: Total War



## Simmo1991 (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought Napoleon: Total War yesterday and cannot install it. 
It begins the install fine, then after a couple of minutes, I assume when the installation is complete, the installation window disappears and is replaced by a small Steam window that says "Scanning for Steam games updates". That small window has now been up for over 9 hours.  I have reached my monthly internet usage limit so have slowed internet speed, so could that be the problem? Is there a way of installing the game without having to scan for updates?
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Napoleon: Total War is an incredibly bugged release, I have a friend who has tried to install it and it does not work properly either, I have tried having a look at it too and it seems there are serious issues that need to be remedied with a patch before you can play. I am serious getting sick of PC gaming recently purely because of these kind of issues!


----------



## DrewBledsoe (Jan 19, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem (just got the game very early today) Steam would progress to 27% then freeze, again and again. It's absolutely nothing to do with my net connection which is very fast...

I have a brand new machine (1 day old) running Windows 7 Home Prem. The game is now running beautifully for me (and wow it looks the real deal)..*SO anyways*, here's how I fixed it.

I guessed that the game didn't really care where it got steam from, so

1) Uninstall STEAM first.
2) Download Steam from here
3) Install it from the downloaded file - preferably to somewhere that isn't Program files or (x86) Program Files - as both seem to cause the machine considerable confusion.

I installed to c:\users\Drew\Steamy , but any file name will do.

4) Now autorun the Nap TW disk 1, and the installer should proceed, then find that steam is already installed and skip the point at both you and me were hanging. (You will then need to register NTW etc.)

5) HOPEFULLY, the installer will now continue without a hiccup (and it took an amazing 35 mins on my new fast machine) so fingers crossed.

If this is been a help, pls let me know.. .....I've had a hellish last 36 hrs, trying to get compatability/stability with numerous games and Win 7....Win 7 IS compatable with something, but that's mostly itself.....mostly


----------

